# starting a group



## thinblueduke (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm rather new to SMF, but I'm already interested in starting a group.  I've followed the instructions, but I can't seem to find the "Start Group" button where it's supposed to be.  I've tried both Chrome and Firefox.  Is there a time or post count requirement involved?


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 11, 2014)

Hello.  You just can't start a Group.  Gather you ideas and then post a request to an Admin person or to Jeff.  If they think it works for SMF they will set it up for you and you are off and running.  Jeff set up the U.K. Group within about 30 minutes of me submitting the idea.  Now they are busy so maybe not always that fast but shouldn't take more than a day or two.  Great folks there who are more than willing to help.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## thinblueduke (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks for the info!


----------

